# Sticky  Particulate matter poll



## TrevP

Russ Mitchell from the LA times is asking if particulate matter from automotive exhausts is bad for the environment.
Feel free to link to articles for or against either way.
Thanks


----------



## Klaus-rf

Depends on which engines you're asking about. There's not much in petrol ICEs but a while bunch in diseasel engines.


----------



## victor

*The contribution of motor vehicle emissions to ambient fine particulate matter public health impacts in New York City: a health burden assessment.*
https://ehjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12940-016-0172-6

*Air pollution and cardiovascular disease: car sick.*
https://academic.oup.com/cardiovascres/article/116/2/279/5579822

*Air pollution linked with higher COVID-19 death rates.*
https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/h...tion-linked-with-higher-covid-19-death-rates/


----------



## JWardell

I live 100ft from an interstate offramp. Between the exhaust from the constant traffic and all the brake dust, I bet I classify as a chainsmoker.
And don't get me started on the noise pollution from constant traffic, and especially J-braking trucks.

Electric vehicles address all three of these issues.


----------



## msjulie

Klaus-rf said:


> Depends on which engines you're asking about. There's mot much in petrol ICEs but a while bunch in diseasel engines.


My dad has this saying he's fond of using to justify desert.. everything in moderation.

Thing is, even if an ICE car is not as bad as a diesel, there's not just 1 or 10 or 100 on the road, there are millions.

I noticed no one (yet) voted 'not bad' - it is a problem as is brake dust (ev's help some here for sure), tire wear residue (some heavy evs not so great here) , etc.

https://www.health.ny.gov/environmental/indoors/air/pmq_a.htm

https://laqm.defra.gov.uk/public-health/pm25.html

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4740125/


----------



## gary in NY

PM 2.5, no matter the source, seems be showing up as a significant health risk in many studies. Quite likely a bigger long term threat than the current virus, which as a result, may make people dismiss the public health dangers.


----------



## garsh

msjulie said:


> I noticed no one (yet) voted 'not bad' - it is a problem as is brake dust (ev's help some here for sure), tire wear residue (some heavy evs not so great here) , etc.


Whenever I'm walking on the sidewalk in a city and a bus drives by, it ends up kicking up all kinds of dust and dirt and I inevitably get something in my eye.
I've finally conditioned myself to close my eyes or squint whenever a bus drives past.


----------

